# Revaluation of PTE academic score



## bhupender (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi friends,
I am in a fix to decide whether to go for revaluation. Do we have someone who has gone for it and succeeded?
Please suggest.
My score is 
L87
R85
S90
W78


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

The chances are rare to get that 1 mark in Writing as PTE is a machine evaluated test and they would not accept the mistake by awarding you a point. So it's better to go for another attempt.
Moreover, I haven't heard anyone here got reevaluated and got increased points.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

bhupender said:


> Hi friends,
> I am in a fix to decide whether to go for revaluation. Do we have someone who has gone for it and succeeded?
> Please suggest.
> My score is
> ...


No point to go for a reval. PTE themselves have mentioned on their website (I thin in FAQ section) that chances of change is almost nil. Better sit for the PTE again and crack it. 

Cheers.


----------



## bhupender (Dec 13, 2014)

It is so frustrating to hear that . they should get it manual checked as i am very much sure that my writing was best among all sections . I even managed to get 90 in writing just 3 days before in practice test. May be there is some technical glitch


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

I understand, but thats how PTE is, everything is graded by a system. Even if you go for a reval, dont kbow how much time it will take to get a score, let alone increase in the score. 

You can get your desire score early by attempting it again. 

Cheers.


----------



## bhupender (Dec 13, 2014)

rajrajinin said:


> I understand, but thats how PTE is, everything is graded by a system. Even if you go for a reval, dont kbow how much time it will take to get a score, let alone increase in the score.
> 
> You can get your desire score early by attempting it again.
> 
> Cheers.


They were saying they will take 5 days max. Thus is why i wanted to know whether someone has got a positive recheck. But no response yet


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Mate, I did that. recheck is a plain rip off. I did that for speaking module. They published the rechecked result within 2 hours after paying the fee. I am not sure what they have done.
Long story short. The test computer restarted during the speaking module, wasted money in recheck however PTE offered me a exam free of cost.


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Since there is no human intervention in case of PTE , so dont waste your money on it.
Happened with me and I'll suggest better go for exam again


----------



## Grisha29 (May 12, 2016)

@Wolfskin- Did you ask for free exam or they offered it by themselves??? I am just 1 point away in speaking section. What should I do??


----------



## John Page (Mar 30, 2015)

It's a waste going for revaluation. Instead reappear for the exam.


----------



## NishmaMM (Jun 23, 2016)

*Re-evaluation in Speaking PTE*



Grisha29 said:


> @Wolfskin- Did you ask for free exam or they offered it by themselves??? I am just 1 point away in speaking section. What should I do??


@Girisha29, did you apply for revaluation? If respond as soon as possible as even I am short of 1 mark in speaking section and confused if I have to retake or reevaluate. Please reply here as soon as you check this.

Thanks in advance,
Nish


----------



## NishmaMM (Jun 23, 2016)

Grisha29 said:


> @Wolfskin- Did you ask for free exam or they offered it by themselves??? I am just 1 point away in speaking section. What should I do??


@Grisha29, did you apply for revaluation? Even, I have 1 mark short in Speaking section and I am confused if I have to go for re-evaluation or retake of exam. Please reply as soon as you check this.
Thanks in advance,
Nish


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Anyone went for revaluation & saw positive results?

I'm at 74 in Speaking (90,90,84 - Others).

Do they offer free exam for sure?


----------



## itsmereddy (Nov 4, 2015)

*Stay Away from Rescore Option- PTE A*



bhupender said:


> Hi friends,
> I am in a fix to decide whether to go for revaluation. Do we have someone who has gone for it and succeeded?
> Please suggest.
> My score is
> ...


Recently i have applied for revaluation for PTE A and its completely of no use. We dont know whether it has been reviewed or not as they are not generating the report after revaluation and after 5 business days simply sending an email saying PTE Academic Customer Service - Exam Rescore - Scores NOT Changed. PTE is cheating by collecting 125$ for revaluation . When i questioned them for why you guys are not generating report again after revaluation or what is the proof that it has been revalued, no answer from them . I strongly suggest stay away from rescore or revaluation process as its completely cheating.


----------



## pmondel (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi,

During my PTE i was able to get the following :

Communicative Skills 
L79/R78/S81/W80

Enabling Skills
Grammar:81
Oral Fluency : 78
Pronunciation 63
Spelling 89
Vocabulary: 80
Written DIscourse:81


OVERALL SCORE: 79


With my score (L79/R78/S81/W80) , I fall under the proficient level. My goal is to achieve superior level which is hindered by my 78 score in reading. I only need a point in order to get 79 in the reading section.Getting a score of 79 in reading qualifies me to get a superior grade.

in order for me to qualify for the superior level is there a chance for my reading grade to increase if I request for a RESCORE?

Hoping for your kind assistance.

Thanks,
P


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

This is from pte FAQ
Requesting a rescore
If you are unhappy with your PTE Academic score, you may request a rescore. Before doing this, test takers should take the following into
consideration:

• PTE Academic is automatically rescored; therefore, it is *unlikely* that your overall scores will change.
• Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are rescored.
• In the unlikely event that your score changes, it may go up or down.
• If your score changes, it will replace your previous score.

You may only request a rescore of your most recent PTE Academic test. You can not request a rescore if you have already either scheduled another test or sent your score to an institution.

To order a rescore, you must contact Pearson Customer Service within 14 calendar days of your score report being made available to you.
The fee for rescores is available from the Customer Service team. In the unlikely event that either your Overall, Communicative Skills or
Enabling Skills scores change, the rescore fee will be fully refunded.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

bhupender said:


> Hi friends,
> I am in a fix to decide whether to go for revaluation. Do we have someone who has gone for it and succeeded?
> Please suggest.
> My score is
> ...


YO buddy you are almost there and in fact you were there with 79+ . Do not give up.

No point in reevaluation. In my 5th attempt all my points were 79+ except reading where I scored 78. But I never gave up cracked in 8th attempt.

Never give up buddy. Good luck and share the good news soon


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

pmondel said:


> Hi,
> 
> During my PTE i was able to get the following :
> 
> ...


How do you think re-evaluation for Reading is going to give you marks ? Do you think any grammatical issues grace can be provided. Its to the point. You are almost there buddy. Do not given up. I had a similar score that you have in my 5th attempt but I finally cracked 79+ in my 8th attempt.

Go for it and good luck. Do not waste your time and money in re-evaluation


----------



## itsmereddy (Nov 4, 2015)

bhupender said:


> Hi friends,
> I am in a fix to decide whether to go for revaluation. Do we have someone who has gone for it and succeeded?
> Please suggest.
> My score is
> ...


its waste of money and time. Score wont change , even they wont generate new report for revaluation we are not sure whether they are re valuating or not .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

itsmereddy said:


> its waste of money and time. Score wont change , even they wont generate new report for revaluation we are not sure whether they are re valuating or not .


Second that

Cheers


----------



## sandy560 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi 

Just want to check if u had went for recheck. If you had done it what was the result. I got the same score like yours (2 times in a row)and thinking to recheck. 

Thanks


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

sandy560 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just want to check if u had went for recheck. If you had done it what was the result. I got the same score like yours (2 times in a row)and thinking to recheck.
> 
> Thanks


As many suggested do not go for re scoring . Its purely waste of time and 120$+.

Instead book a exam and write again . PTE is purely computer evaluated and if by chance your scores reduce due to some reason the new reduced score is your final score .
I have seen people apply for re-val in PTE and nothing changed . Where as if it was IELTS i would have suggested to give it a try becasue there is a possibility that your sores might improve.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Utsav_ (Aug 10, 2018)

Totally agree that revaluation is a waste of time. Better book and prepare for next exam utilizing your time instead of throwing away that money for rechecking.


----------



## jurk20 (Jan 4, 2018)

I took my 3rd PTE exam last Nov 1, 2018 in Singapore. I took the 3rd exam since I need to get the 79+ in each section. The latest speaking score that I got was only 21, both the oral fluency and pronounciation is only 10. I find it weird since my last speaking scores are 63 & 69, the OF and pronounciation never got a mark of 10. The spelling mark is also another funny thing. I got only 62 but my previous two exams is 89 and 90. My written disclosure is only 62 but I wrote 257/300 words on essay, 64/70 words on SPT and 60/70 words (one sentence) for SWT. Although I got 73 on written.

In the middle of the exam, all PTE test taker's exam suddenly put on a halt, the exam itself completely closed and we don't know why, only desktop was dispalyed on the computer screen. There was an antivirus related message popped up and the admin installed something for a few minutes. They resume the exam by re-logging us again to PTE, it was the same procedure, only difference is that you'll start on where you left of. 

I was on the reading section when that issue happened. My worry is maybe they didn't saved all my speaking test and half of reading test.

What do you think guys? Should I file re-score which will take 14 days?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

jurk20 said:


> I took my 3rd PTE exam last Nov 1, 2018 in Singapore. I took the 3rd exam since I need to get the 79+ in each section. The latest speaking score that I got was only 21, both the oral fluency and pronounciation is only 10. I find it weird since my last speaking scores are 63 & 69, the OF and pronounciation never got a mark of 10. The spelling mark is also another funny thing. I got only 62 but my previous two exams is 89 and 90. My written disclosure is only 62 but I wrote 257/300 words on essay, 64/70 words on SPT and 60/70 words (one sentence) for SWT. Although I got 73 on written.
> 
> In the middle of the exam, all PTE test taker's exam suddenly put on a halt, the exam itself completely closed and we don't know why, only desktop was dispalyed on the computer screen. There was an antivirus related message popped up and the admin installed something for a few minutes. They resume the exam by re-logging us again to PTE, it was the same procedure, only difference is that you'll start on where you left of.
> 
> ...



You need 79+ right?

Since you already got 73 in writing there is no using in wasting that rescoring mobey as per my opinion, if your all other scores were more than then it can be useful but now.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

jurk20 said:


> I took my 3rd PTE exam last Nov 1, 2018 in Singapore. I took the 3rd exam since I need to get the 79+ in each section. The latest speaking score that I got was only 21, both the oral fluency and pronounciation is only 10. I find it weird since my last speaking scores are 63 & 69, the OF and pronounciation never got a mark of 10. The spelling mark is also another funny thing. I got only 62 but my previous two exams is 89 and 90. My written disclosure is only 62 but I wrote 257/300 words on essay, 64/70 words on SPT and 60/70 words (one sentence) for SWT. Although I got 73 on written.
> 
> In the middle of the exam, all PTE test taker's exam suddenly put on a halt, the exam itself completely closed and we don't know why, only desktop was dispalyed on the computer screen. There was an antivirus related message popped up and the admin installed something for a few minutes. They resume the exam by re-logging us again to PTE, it was the same procedure, only difference is that you'll start on where you left of.
> 
> ...



You need 79+ right?

Since you already got 73 in writing there is no using in wasting that rescoring mobey as per my opinion, if your all other scores were more than then it can be useful but now.


----------



## jurk20 (Jan 4, 2018)

Yeah I figured that one as well. I'll contact the test center for explanation on why my score in oral fluency and pronouciation is 0, perhaps they can launch an investigation on that because I spoke in the exam, all speaking test are taken care.. and I'm not bad speaker at all based on my speaking test history.



josygeorge000 said:


> jurk20 said:
> 
> 
> > I took my 3rd PTE exam last Nov 1, 2018 in Singapore. I took the 3rd exam since I need to get the 79+ in each section. The latest speaking score that I got was only 21, both the oral fluency and pronounciation is only 10. I find it weird since my last speaking scores are 63 & 69, the OF and pronounciation never got a mark of 10. The spelling mark is also another funny thing. I got only 62 but my previous two exams is 89 and 90. My written disclosure is only 62 but I wrote 257/300 words on essay, 64/70 words on SPT and 60/70 words (one sentence) for SWT. Although I got 73 on written.
> ...


----------



## jurk20 (Jan 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> You need 79+ right?
> 
> Since you already got 73 in writing there is no using in wasting that rescoring mobey as per my opinion, if your all other scores were more than then it can be useful but now.



I just called the test center, they told me that this issues are happening because Pearson just transferred from server-based to cloud-based. I contacted the guy from India via Pearson LiveChat, he and his team said they will look into it. On the side of the test center, they cannot do anything since all answers, recordings and even the CCTV are all saved on the Pearson cloud-based database. They can only wait for Pearson to contact them and answer if necessary. In the end, the final decision will be issued by Pearson not the test center.


----------

